# Hello! Question about new kitties...



## busymama (May 8, 2004)

Hi all! My name is Kim and this is my first post. Last Sunday I became mom to a little 'street cat' LOL! Actually I adopted her from a shelter. She's around 11 mos. She wasn't spayed and has an appt for Tuesday. Today I became mom again, this time to a 7 month old purebred himalayan. Here's my prob....he's an intact male. So.....if they happen to discover @@$$ each other before Tuesday morning what are the chances she will get pregnant? I have them separated but I have two little boys that might not be as careful as my husband and myself. Phoebe (the torti) probably doesn't even know George is here, but George is nosey and wants to explore.

*sigh* I didn't plan to have two unaltered animals in my house at the same time but you can't choose who captures your heart :) 

So,have I set myself up for disaster?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would keep them separated until Tuesday, definitely. He's quite old enough to become a father. Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## busymama (May 8, 2004)

*Thanks for the welcome!*

It's actually working out quite well. Phoebe doesn't mind keeping to herself so I gave her her own little room and she's content. I let George roam and he's happy....I think I'll be ok until Tuesday ****

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Scary! Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. If you need to, you could always make a room "off limits" with a big sign on it and forbid anyone but you and your husband to go in... When is your male's appointment?


----------

